# Datastore mounten unter ESX 4 commandline



## Wurzelseppi (28. April 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich baue gerade ein ESX 4.0 Installations CD zusammen und möchte im Installationsscript im %post Bereich ein Datastore auf einer anderen Partition mounten.
Hat jemand den Befehl parat, mit dem ich das bewerkstelligen kann?

Vielen herzlichen Dank!


Gruß,


Wurzelseppi


----------

